# Rehome: Michigan Resolved



## iluvmybuns (Jun 27, 2007)

A very ill client of mine has a 5 month old (approx) holland lop, female, tan and white. She can't handle taking care of her, seeing as she had this poor girldumped on her. She is very sweet and won't give her up if she knows she is going to a bad home. I'll be taking her off my client'shands in a week or so, anyone around the Metro Detroit area let me know if they are interested!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 28, 2007)

Hhmm...is there anyway you can get some pics? I can PM you my email....

I would defneitly be interested if there is a way that maybe I could set up a meeting between her and Phinn, just to make sure they would get along...

Let me see what I can do


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll call her and see if I can get some pics. I will definately drive for anyone on this site that wants her. I know for a fact you would give her a good home, so I can help you out with a little bunny date if you'd like. I'll call my client today for more info


Edit: Where in IL are you again?


----------



## Haley (Jun 28, 2007)

That would be awesome Phinnsmommy! I'll have a look later on and see if we have any members in between. Im sure we could get her to you if youre interesed.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 28, 2007)

Im in Grayslake, IL.

According to Yahoo Maps your about 4 hours and 45 min away. Its do-able though, if we split the drive.

Let me talk about it with my parents! The thing is that I only have the time and space for either a bonded pair or a single bunny, so if they get along im sure my parents would agree.

If Phinns neutered, and im guessing she isn't spayed, would they be able to meet before she's spayed? I could defnietly chip into the spay, whether were taking her or not...

I hope it works out, and keep me posted


----------



## Haley (Jun 28, 2007)

I suggested to Julia that she might want to have her spayed here before trying to rehome her. Maybe you guys could split the cost or something. Our shelter uses a place that charges $80.00 for a spay and does a great job. If the little girl was spayed, maybe Julia and I could meet you halfway at some sort of park or rest area. We could set up a little pen and see how they like eachother.

Just an idea. 

Oh and we also have a member in the Chicago area (lalena) who I trust so maybe if things didnt work out she could foster her until we could get her back out this way?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 28, 2007)

I think ive gotten the general okay from my parents! 

Im not saying its 100%, but its looking about 80%!!!

As long as they get along, we can do it!

Except, it would have to be later in the summer, because we are going on vacation for a week on July 21st, and I would rather not have a newly bonded pair by themselves for long periods of time!!

I hope thats okay....


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jun 28, 2007)

Okay so here is the deal:

I'm kinda mad because I called her today to ask for pics of Jessica and she said she has someone who might want her.

She is going to call me tomorrow and let me know if the other lady is taking her or not. SO lame. Sorry I'll repost tomorrow after I find out.

That sucks


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 28, 2007)

No problem, as long as she goes to a good home im happy


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 29, 2007)

Did you talk to her?

LOL sorry to pester...


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jun 29, 2007)

Sorry!! She didn't call me today. I'll call her tomorrow. I feel bad bothering her since she is in such bad shape. But I'll definately call her tomorrow. 

Sorry I really wish she hadn't asked me until she knew for sure she needed me:?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 29, 2007)

Aw, dont worry, I know your doing your best


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 30, 2007)

Any news yet? Haha im beggining to get annoying aren't I?


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry!!!! This sucks, I can't get ahold of her. I hope she's okay. I am going on vacation until Wed. night. I'll let you know as soon as possible but I am assuming she doesn't need a home for Jessica anymore or I feel like she would have called back.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 1, 2007)

Alright, thats fine hun! Im leaving for camp tommarow, and ill be back next Saturday, so ill talk to you then


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 7, 2007)

Did she find a home?


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 7, 2007)

I honestly don't know. I hope everything is okay with Denise and she just keeps forgetting to call me.

I will post as soon as I know what's going on. Again, I'm really sorry I wish she hadn't asked me until she was sure she needed me.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 7, 2007)

Its okay!! 

Im happy as long as the bunnies happy


----------



## Chickenlittle586 (Jul 12, 2007)

Is there an update on the bun? I live in Fraser Michigan and I am very interested in the bun. Is she/he fixed? I hope everything is going ok, especially since you haven't been able to get in touch with the owner and she's ill.


----------



## Haley (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey Chickenlittle, are you interested in another bun? Have you ever been to Midwest Rabbit Rescue in Plymouth? They have over a hundred bunnies right now who need homes. If you are interested the website is www.rabbitrr.org


----------



## Chickenlittle586 (Jul 13, 2007)

I just wish Plymouth was a little closer to me


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh sorry, no, I still have heard nothing. I hope she just found her a home and feels bad telling me. I was a little excited to help. Anyway, I live right by Midwest, if you chose a bun off the website I could help get it to you


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 22, 2007)

Well I talked to Denise, she is okay, she just couldn't give up her baby. I wouldn't be able to do it either. SO, yeah, sorry about the whole thing, but at least Jessica is still being loved and cared for.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 24, 2007)

Okay, im glad to hear its a happy ending 

Im still looking if she changes her mind


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 24, 2007)

Okay well let's get you one of the Arizona buns. I am sure she has a female lop and you'd make her so happy. I'll pay to fly the bun.I want to help Judy so bad.


----------

